# hello all



## timbercutter78 (Mar 27, 2013)

hello im new to this site, just registered last night, it seems a good place to be, i have been heating with wood since we got our first woodstove when i was 11, and cutting my own wood since 13 and logging professionally for 18 years, i have not had a woodstove in a house in a LONG time but always have had one in the garage, i just purchased a big old double door Timberline in mint conditon used only 4 times since new for my new house thats going up, i got a screen door and a glass door with it also and scored it all for only $400 .....needless to say im a happy camper


----------



## Jags (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  Is that a 6" stack or 8" stack on that beast?


----------



## timbercutter78 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jags said:


> Welcome to the forum. Is that a 6" stack or 8" stack on that beast?


 
its and 8 incher, i had one just like this in a old garage and she had a healthy appetite, im using it to heat about 1600 sq. ft. and my downstairs walls where the stove will be are being framed with 2x12s so i will have a ton of insulation in my walls, and heat to spare


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome!   I just did an image search.  All the new stoves have glass doors now, but that mountain scene is quite nice.


----------



## Jags (Mar 27, 2013)

timbercutter78 said:


> its and 8 incher, i had one just like this in a old garage and she had a healthy appetite,


 
No doubt that they can chew through the wood.  8" pipe is pretty pricey.


----------



## timbercutter78 (Mar 27, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> Welcome! I just did an image search. All the new stoves have glass doors now, but that mountain scene is quite nice.


 
yup im going to have my buddys sister whos an art teacher paint the trees and mountain scene with color if i can find the appropriate paint, mines an older unit the old people i got it from said they got it in a wharehouse new in the box out in syracuse 15 years ago, they said it was NOS, they used it 5 times and lost interest and sold the big house they had and thats how i got her, im not even going to use the glass or screen doors only the metal ones that are on it, it makes me feel safer!....where you located north of albany right?


----------



## timbercutter78 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jags said:


> No doubt that they can chew through the wood. 8" pipe is pretty pricey.


 
yup $400 for the stove and about $1700 in selkirk double wall pipe and chimney by the time im done, i somehow knew the pipe wa sgoing to be more, ithis will be my first expeirience with double wall, it helps a little because my friends a manager at ACE Hardware here and can get me about 30% off the pipe so it will be a bit cheaper than the figure i posted


----------



## Jags (Mar 27, 2013)

For a total of $2100 are you sure you want to install a smoke dragon?  Just asking, because you are in the range of new.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 27, 2013)

timbercutter78 said:


> where you located north of albany right?


East of Albany.


----------



## timbercutter78 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jags said:


> For a total of $2100 are you sure you want to install a smoke dragon? Just asking, because you are in the range of new.


 
i thought of that before i bought this one, but either way i have to do the pipe and chimney so the price will be less than a newer stove plus the pipe and chimney, and the only newer stoves i could find were all glass doors for some reason?


----------



## timbercutter78 (Mar 27, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> East of Albany.


 
i thought it sounded familiar, i was out there a couple years ago to check out a dozer that turned out to be a fruitless search, she was beat i cant remember the owners name, it was supposed to be nice but when i got there it was anything but


----------



## Jags (Mar 27, 2013)

timbercutter78 said:


> i thought of that before i bought this one, but either way i have to do the pipe and chimney so the price will be less than a newer stove plus the pipe and chimney, and the only newer stoves i could find were all glass doors for some reason?


 
Absolutely your call, but just to add...the 6" stuff is cheaper than 8" pipe.  You will go through much less wood (less work, less loading and longer burn times).   And you don't want to look at the fire??

And - if later down the road you DO want to get a new stove, it probably will require a 6" pipe unless you go with a monster like the BKK.  Just throwing it out for thought.


----------



## timbercutter78 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jags said:


> Absolutely your call, but just to add...the 6" stuff is cheaper than 8" pipe. You will go through much less wood (less work, less loading and longer burn times). And you don't want to look at the fire??
> 
> And - if later down the road you DO want to get a new stove, it probably will require a 6" pipe unless you go with a monster like the BKK. Just throwing it out for thought.


 
im always cutting wood so consumption isnt really a care, i thought of putting a reducer to make it a 6 inch pipe but im not sure if thats a safe or sane way to go?

the reason i dont want to see the fire is i was nearly killed in a house fire twice in my sleep in my 35 year life from electrical problems and its just too alarming for me to see the flames at night


----------



## Jags (Mar 27, 2013)

Unique situations require unique solutions.  As I said, absolutely your call (unless you have regs in place that don't allow for a pre EPA to be installed, or an insurance company that will give you fits.)

Sometimes reducing the pipe for a new stove works, sometimes it don't.


----------



## timbercutter78 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jags said:


> Unique situations require unique solutions. As I said, absolutely your call (unless you have regs in place that don't allow for a pre EPA to be installed, or an insurance company that will give you fits.)
> 
> Sometimes reducing the pipe for a new stove works, sometimes it don't.


 
im all set with codes and enforcements, they dont care what kind of stove i use as long as its not rusty and they need to approve the hookup and chimney, i have never installed one in a house only garages so i need to do it all on the up and up, but thats how i want it anyhow, my insurance just requires me to have the codes guy sign off on it and then they have a person come out and check it out and im done

and thank you all for the welcomes!


----------



## Jags (Mar 27, 2013)

If you are gonna do fire...do it right.


----------



## timbercutter78 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jags said:


> If you are gonna do fire...do it right.


 yes sir without a doubt


----------



## wingsfan (Apr 16, 2013)

timbercutter78 said:


> i thought it sounded familiar, i was out there a couple years ago to check out a dozer that turned out to be a fruitless search, she was beat i cant remember the owners name, it was supposed to be nice but when i got there it was anything but


Welcome to the board..I put in an Englander 30 with 26 ft of 6in. stainless steel pipe up the outside for right around $2100. the only thing wrong with glass doors is you can see what is going on inside the stove and you can actually enjoy the fire. I had a fisher grand father and sold it to get the Englander with the glass. My wife is glad I got rid of the steel door stove.


----------

